# Avast antivirus uninstallation help!



## xpezxcandix (Apr 19, 2007)

So I wanna uninstall avast anti virus but I keep getting this error when I go to ADD/REMOVE programs.. it says: 
avast! 
a setiface error has occured:536870929 
and then it tells me to reinstall which I obv. can't b/c I keep getting this error when I try to uninstall.. 
and on my icon there's like an x through it..does anyone know how to fix that..then maybe I won't need to uninstall it..b/c then it'll be working again..it's like a red circle with a line through it!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try the Revo Uninstaller to complete the uninstall, maybe that will do the trick.


----------



## xpezxcandix (Apr 19, 2007)

Ok, so I installed that uninstaller and it got rid of Avast antivirus from the ADD/REMOVE programs but it's still on my desktop and as my icon and I can't get rid of that..an error comes up..


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If the desktop icon is a shortcut to the program, you can just delete it.

What does the error message say?

Go to Start > Run and type *services.msc* to see if the Avast service has been disabled. This should have been done automatically by the program during the uninstall procedure.


----------



## xpezxcandix (Apr 19, 2007)

There's 4 avast things, and 1 of them says started and the rest don't say anything..should I delete all of them?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Right-click the first Avast entry in the Services window and select Properties. Change the Startup Type to Disabled in the drop-down list, then click the Stop button, Apply and OK. Repeat for all four, then reboot to complete.

If the Avast services have all been stopped and disabled, and you've fully uninstalled the program, you should see no more traces of it now.


----------



## xpezxcandix (Apr 19, 2007)

I don't think it worked I did that and restarted and I still have the icon on my desktop and in my taskbar, I can delete the one on my desktop send it to the recycling bin but the one in my taskbar when I left click there's no exit option..


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Download and run the AVG Removal Tool: http://www.avg.com/download-tools


----------



## xpezxcandix (Apr 19, 2007)

I think it's only for the AVG antivirus
I have Avast antivirus, but I did that and it still didn't get rid of it..damn..wat an antivirus ..doesn't even uninstall..
I seriously don't know what else to do..hmm..


----------



## crofty (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi xpezxcandix

Below is a link to Avast uninstall utility

http://www.avast.com/eng/avast-uninstall-utility.html

I have never used this tool before, so i don't know how good it is.
Maybe if you checked out the avast forums

http://forum.avast.com/index.php

Their forum is very friendly with a vast knowledge of avast.ray:

Cheers:wave:


----------



## xpezxcandix (Apr 19, 2007)

I already tried downloading that and itdidn't work,but I'll try the forums on avast, thanks.


----------



## xpezxcandix (Apr 19, 2007)

Hay! I got it, I downloaded that avast remove tool in safe mode and it got rid of it. I didn't think it mattered if I did it in safe mode or not..I didn't before b/c I thought it would still work, but that's why it didnt. Anywho, thanks a lot guys for all your help!
I'm gonna remeber that now. How dumb of me..


----------

